# What are my options w/ my broken passenger mirror?



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

My passenger heated mirror on my 03' Super Duty was broken in a parking lot I am having trouble finding a replacement.

Thanks Nathan


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Duct tape?


What was broken on it?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Take it off.... you obviously don't use it.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1245710 said:


> Take it off.... you obviously don't use it.


 First of all the glass is broke which is heated. Secondly the mirror was broke while the truck was parked.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Usually when a guy breaks a mirror he blames the wife ,not it was parked somewhere and somebody hit it.

Just check with a local glass company to fix it.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

junkyard. or the ever so kind stealership


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/99-07-Ford-F-250-Super-Duty-Power-Heated-Tow-Mirror-RH-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem51965a67f8QQitemZ350414858232QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Just to get you pointed in a the right direction as far as replacing the whole mirror, if that is the route to be taken...search on e bay you will find just what your looking for. You would be surprised how many superdutys have after market tow mirrors on them....


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

$72.85 from Parts guy Ed. OE parts much cheaper than the local dealership. Great people to deal with! Thumbs Up

Not a fan of the ebay garbage, we have a set of Chinese heated mirrors on our truck and I can't stand how bad they shake on the highway. They're so sub-par they're not even worth considering


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Depends on what you buy on e bay, some are trash some are good. Got a set on my personal truck going on 100,000 miles, no shake no vibrations no issues. Also have a set on one of our farm trucks with no issues. But like I said if you are not careful you will end up with junk. But that is also a really good price from partsguyed


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I was hoping to find a place that would sell me replacement glass or glass and backing plate so I could do the install myself.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

wizardsr;1245980 said:


> $72.85 from Parts guy Ed. OE parts much cheaper than the local dealership. Great people to deal with! Thumbs Up
> 
> Not a fan of the ebay garbage, we have a set of Chinese heated mirrors on our truck and I can't stand how bad they shake on the highway. They're so sub-par they're not even worth considering


I second this. I've bought a few parts through Ed and have been very pleased.Thumbs Up


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Elite Property Services;1246244 said:


> I was hoping to find a place that would sell me replacement glass or glass and backing plate so I could do the install myself.


Even if you have to swap mirrors you can do it yourself.
3 nuts and the wires are plug and play.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

abbottfarm;1246961 said:


> Even if you have to swap mirrors you can do it yourself.
> 3 nuts and the wires are plug and play.


4 nuts.

and the glass from ford for $73 that the guys listed the part number for works great.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I understand your desire to only replace the broken glass, but speaking as one who's tried it twice (and broken the glass 50% of the time), I wouldn't recommend it. If you manage to take the mirror completely apart and separate the black plastic backing plate that holds the mirror glass itself, you're abuot 30% of the way there. Then you have to successfully install the glass - which is no simple trick. Then the big deal of the day is getting the whole sub-assembly back into the pin mounts for the mechanism that moves the mirror. That one will have you using all sorts of bad words. 

Trust me, when we break a mirror on any of our SD's now, we just replace the whole thing. If you do want to save some money, you can buy the non-heated non-powered mirrors and they bolt right in. We did that to one of our drivers to punish him.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Too Stroked;1247179 said:


> I understand your desire to only replace the broken glass, but speaking as one who's tried it twice (and broken the glass 50% of the time), I wouldn't recommend it. If you manage to take the mirror completely apart and separate the black plastic backing plate that holds the mirror glass itself, you're abuot 30% of the way there. Then you have to successfully install the glass - which is no simple trick. Then the big deal of the day is getting the whole sub-assembly back into the pin mounts for the mechanism that moves the mirror. That one will have you using all sorts of bad words.
> 
> Trust me, when we break a mirror on any of our SD's now, we just replace the whole thing. If you do want to save some money, you can buy the non-heated non-powered mirrors and they bolt right in. We did that to one of our drivers to punish him.


I beg to differ. The large piece is easy to do without breaking. The spotter you have to lube the pin and push right in the center to avoid breaking it. Still $70 versus $400.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i just got a set in from these guys today and installed them. fit perfect, and look and work just like the ford mirrors that got busted off the truck.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FORD...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

i paid $231 for the pair.single price is a little more


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Try amparts.com. I got a set off them. Works really well.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

wizardsr;1251037 said:


> I beg to differ. The large piece is easy to do without breaking. The spotter you have to lube the pin and push right in the center to avoid breaking it. Still $70 versus $400.


Yes, and guess how I finally learned that? It's still a PITA to get it in without breaking. There's definitely a knack to it.


----------

